# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Nhà thờ cây ấn tượng ở Italy - Du lịch Italy

## hangnt

*Nhà thờ cây Xanh của kiến trúc sư Giuliano Mauri tọa lạc dưới chân núi Arera thuộc vùng ngoại ô Bergamo của miền bắc Italy, được xem là mảng kiến trúc tự nhiên ấn tượng nhất trên thế giới.*



Nhà thờ cây tại vùng ngoại ô Bergamo của miền bắc Italy.
Bất kỳ ai đã từng sang châu Âu hẳn đã đặt chân đến một trong những giáo đường xinh đẹp của châu lục này. Nhưng đó là những thánh đường được xây dựng bằng bê tông cốt thép với đá, kính đầy màu sắc theo lối kiến trúc cổ điển của những những thế kỷ trước, còn với thánh đường cây Xanh ở miền bắc nước Ý, có lẽ bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên. Đó là nhà thờ mang một cái nhìn tươi mới, cấu trúc hoàn toàn bằng cây xanh đang phát triển.

Nhà thờ cây Xanh ở Italy là một trong những nhà thờ có cấu trúc ấn tượng nhất trên thế giới, nhưng đây không phải là nhà thờ đầu tiên của loại hình này. Kiến trúc sư Giuliano Mauri đã xây dựng nên một cấu trúc tương tự trong thung lũng Valsugana, Italy vào năm 2002, đây như là một phần dự thi mà ông gửi đến cuộc triển lãm nghệ thuật và môi trường tự nhiên mang tên Arte Sella. Ngoài ra còn có nhà thờ Whipsnade ở quận Bedfordshire, Anh quốc được xây dựng vào năm 1932, mang biểu tượng phản đối chiến tranh thế giới thứ I, và nhà thờ cây được tạo ra tại thị trấn Milton Keynes theo thiết kế giống như nhà thờ tại thành phố Norwich ở miền đông nước Anh của những kiến trúc sư tên tuổi khác.

Mauri đã đặt móng cho nhà thờ cây Xanh vào cuối năm 2001, khi công trình chưa hoàn thành thì ông đã ra đi, cuối cùng dự án nhà thờ cây Xanh tâm huyết của kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng Giuliano Mauri cũng được con trai hoàn thành trong năm 2010. Công trình là một phần của dự án cho năm quốc tế về đa dạng sinh học của Liên Hiệp Quốc được tổ chức trong năm 2010. Đây là một nhà thờ đồng thời cũng là một đài tưởng niệm kiến trúc sư.

Công trình kiến trúc này được xem như một tác phẩm điêu khắc sống động, bao gồm những khung được làm từ những cọc gỗ, lắp ráp lại với nhau để tạo ra các trụ cột vững chắc cho không gian giữa nhà thờ. Bên trong khung này, Mauri trồng 80 cây gỗ trăn. Nghệ sĩ dự trù rằng trong thời gian 15 năm, cơ cấu của chiếc khung hỗ trợ này sẽ dần dần bị hư hỏng và những cây gỗ trăn sẽ thay thế chiếc khung, phát triển và tạo thành một nhà thờ hoàn toàn hữu cơ.

Tòa nhà chính của nhà thờ bao gồm 42 cây cột, tạo thành một vương cung thánh đường gồm 5 lối đi. Người ta sử dụng 1.800 thân cây vân sam và 600 nhánh cây hạt dẻ, được ràng buộc với nhau bằng 6.000 m cành cây phỉ, bằng phương pháp dệt truyền thống, người ta liên kết tất cả  thân cây và nhánh cây này lại với nhau để tạo ra một cấu trúc hỗ trợ tạm thời cho 42 cây giẻ gai phát triển (họ cây giẻ sồi được tìm thấy ở các vùng ôn đới và hàn đới thuộc châu Âu, châu Á và châu Mỹ). Khi cây giẻ gai lớn lên, chúng sẽ tạo thành một mái vòm tự nhiên phủ kín nhà thờ. Khung nhà thờ với 650m2 này phải mất vài tháng để hoàn thành với chiều dài hơn 27m, rộng gần 24m và chiều cao khoảng từ 4,8m đến 21m. Ngày nay, nhà thờ cây Xanh vẫn là một cấu trúc sống, cây giẻ gai vẫn phát triển và trưởng thành cũng phải mất hàng thập kỷ.  

Kiến trúc sư Giuliano Mauri rất nổi tiếng với việc tạo ra những kiến trúc thiên nhiên, bằng cách kết hợp các vật liệu hữu cơ như các nhánh cây để làm thành các công trình ngoài trời có quy mô lớn. Công trình là sự kết nối giữa nghệ thuật và môi trường, Mauri là kiến trúc sư mà cũng là một nghệ sĩ, ông làm việc dựa trên trên tình yêu thiên nhiên của mình. Căn cứ vào những vật liệu sẵn có trong tự nhiên là những cây gỗ, Mauri sử dụng để xây dựng một nhà thờ ngoài trời và lồng vào bên trong những chiếc khung là cây trồng. Theo cách mà ông làm thì đây được xem như một phương pháp trồng rừng kiểu mới. Kiến trúc sư Giuliano Mauri qua đời trong tháng 5/2009 và nhà thờ cây Xanh được xem là công trình cuối cùng và điểm nhấn trong sự nghiệp của ông.

*Hình ảnh về nhà thờ cây Xanh và một số công trình kiến trúc khác của kiến trúc sư Mauri:*



Lối vào nhà thờ cây Xanh.



Nhà thờ cây xanh tọa lạc dưới chân núi Arera của Ý.



Những khúc gỗ làm nên bộ khung cho nhà thờ cây Xanh.



Hình ảnh bên trong của cây cột.





Nhà thờ cây xanh vào mùa đông.



Tại một buổi lễ khánh thành nhà thờ cây Xanh.



Một số công trình kiến trúc khác của kiến trúc sư.

----------


## Amp21

Ái chà độc đáo nhỉ  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

độc đáo thật, chỉ có ở Italy

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Kiến trúc sư này giỏi thật

----------

